
EFF to Supreme Court: Violating Terms of Service Isn’t a Crime Under the CFAA - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-asks-supreme-court-rule-violating-terms-service-isnt-crime-under-cfaa
======
easterncalculus
One relevant court cases in support of this:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Drew](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Drew)

~~~
colejohnson66
How is that relevant? That deals with cyber bullying, no? This is about TOS.

~~~
easterncalculus
The CFAA charges were given to Lori Drew because she violated MySpace TOS.

